
A Black Man Walks into the San Francisco CTO Summit… - rbanffy
https://medium.com/@shaft/a-black-man-walks-into-the-san-francisco-cto-summit-fbbc7474430e
======
emef
The crickets in that audience must have been deafening. What was the correct
course of action for the conference organizers? Does registering require you
to submit your gender/ethnicity? How do you know when you need to course
correct for inclusion? Is that responsibility on the organizers?

